

Modern Perl: The Book: The Draft - telemachos
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2010/06/modern-perl-the-book-the-draft.html

======
lucraft
Modern Perl: The Book: The Draft: The Comment

~~~
chromatic
I did that on purpose. I'm easy to amuse.

~~~
lucraft
I like it :)

------
acqw
Which Perl is this about: 5 or 6? They are practically not the same languages,
so it's confusing.

Maybe you just expect that 5 can't be modern in any sense?

~~~
draegtun
Here is the initial announcement of the idea for doing this perl5 book:
<http://use.perl.org/~chromatic/journal/38303>

~~~
pasbesoin
And here's my belated response, "Yes, I'll buy a copy". (Thanks for writing
it.)

